# Sigma 9mm



## cdouglas40 (Jun 23, 2006)

I have the sigma 9ve also and at first the trigger was stiff and I had problems with my groups. I also found out that the sigma didn't get along with the 147gr ammo. I guess it's the small frame of the gun or maybe just me. But after shooting about 1000-1500 rds through it, the gun is working great. Right now I'm using the 115gr target rounds (cci, remington or white box winchester). And it works great with 124gr golden sabers.
I've heard mixed reports from other users. But I'm happy with my 9mm. It just took so damn long to break it in.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glad U like your gun. It always sucks to have that feeling of unreliability

ENjoy


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

The Sigma is a very underated gun IMHO. I have one, and it is my range workhorse with 4500 rounds and not one single failure of any kind. However as with any gun, high or low priced, some just flat out need to be broken in. Keep in mind if anything doesn't work right with it S&W will make it right. There is never a gamble in purchasing a S&W.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Not my thing, but I saw this online:


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> Not my thing, but I saw this online:
> 
> [IMG:800:600:00730371f8]http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i4/gunny6/Sigma6_edited.jpg[/img:00730371f8]


I think we saw that at the same place. I like my Sigma but that is like putting makeup on a pig.


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

Best $300 handgun I ever bought.My will eat everything 
I feed it.I use to use it as my carry piece until I bought 
my glock 17 and SW99.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> Not my thing, but I saw this online:


Edit so i could see the pic.....


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*SW9VE = Great gun!*

I never miss a opportunity to say nice things about my SW9VE. Trigger has pretty much smoothed out after about 400 rounds and never a hiccup in about 900 rounds. And it's as accurate as I am. I use it as one of my home guns, as a car gun and a range plinker. 
This gun will be shooting long after I'm gone. If it is ever sold, my heirs will have to do it!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*S&w40ve*

I got me a 40ve and when I frist got it I didn't think to much of it. I got about400 rounds through it now and I am starting to like it more and more. It don't care much for Remington ammo but will swallow Winchesters all day. I don't figure a gun broke in till I get about 5 or 600 rounds through it. Gun's starting to shoot better than me so that means it's getting broke in.:smt082


----------



## ImStock (Jul 16, 2006)

They have them for sale at the range by my hosue for about $360. Are they good plinkers?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They have a heavy trigger - I don't like to say neg things about people's guns that they like - but I personally would not buy one, nor would I recommend one. 

You have that airweight 38. I think if U are interested in getting a nice semi-auto, U'd be better off looking elsewhere. Depends on how much ya wanna spend.

The Springfield XDs are nice for the $. Glocks are nice. The Walther P99 is my fav. Of course, most cost more $. BUt, I have seen 9mm XDs for $385 at gun shows.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*S&w40ve*

They do have a heavey trigger pull. I would say it's close to 8lbs. I paid $320 for mind new in the box and it is great for plinking around. You can also put a light on it as it has a rail on it. I got two 14 rd. mags. I don't think they are to bad a deal for a tupperware gun. I have used it for the house gun, for a while.
:smt068


----------

